# Lake Weiss, AL



## CampingNut (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone ever go fishing and camping on Lake Weiss?  We want to go next Spring but several of the CG's look like there are some homesteaders (permanent residents).  Advice?  We are looking for a 'family' environment as well as a group gathering place.   

Is Lake Guntersville a better place (for camping)?  Would love to go to West Point but they are closing due to road repaving so reservations for the group won't work.  

Thanks.


----------



## CURTIS CAMP (Jan 22, 2010)

*Lake weiss*

I have a recreation lot on weiss about300'water front with dock and 16x24 bldg. Great view,wonderful fishing,power and water hook up,70,ooo.00 OR OWNER FINACE WITH 10,000.00 DOWN AND A LOW INTEREST RATE TO BE NEG.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jan 23, 2010)

Haven't fished on Guntersville Lake, but my family and I went there last weekend for the Eagle Awareness Program.  The surroundings are beautiful and the lodge is like a resort - not bad for $100 per night.


----------



## Festus (Jan 24, 2010)

Similar question...can you camp the islands on Weiss?


----------



## rolltide (Jan 24, 2010)

islands- i have seen it done ,but do know that some of the islands are privately owned ,


----------



## gtparts (Jan 24, 2010)

And just for the record, it is Weiss Lake, not Lake Weiss. Ask any real Alabama fisherman.


----------



## robertyb (Jan 24, 2010)

I live a few miles away and everyone around here calls it Lake Weiss.


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Feb 3, 2010)

I haven't found a decent campground at Weiss.  I would try Guntersville.


----------



## cullyhog (Feb 10, 2010)

Haven't been there but here's one:

http://www.chesnutbayresort.com/02_accomodations/accomodations_rv_park.htm


----------



## Misfire270 (Feb 13, 2010)

i used to have property on the lake and all the campgrounds are real redneck fishing camps (no different from all of our hunting camps) all the motels are fisher friendly and you gotta eat at fibbers its the best


----------



## bawlingtall (Feb 14, 2010)

I have property there. very nice lake. very very very shallow. found it out the hard way. lots of great fishing though. just watch the sand bars and logs. and ive camped on the islands. pretty sure its legal.


----------



## cheeber (Feb 18, 2010)

As Cullyhog points out http://www.chesnutbayresort.com/02_a...ns_rv_park.htm is a good place to stay.  I have rented a house there twice, but never stayed at the campgrounds, but they look nice.  The place was designed with the family in mind and there is lots of stuff to do for the non fishermen.  There is a private boat ramp, full scale B-ball + Tennis Courts, 150' water slide, multiple pools, play grounds, small outdoor movie theater, beach with paddle boats + Jet skis, and a good place to clean fish.  If you are going to be there over a Saturday, I would suggest checking out "Trade Day" in Collinsville, it is a HUGE outdoor flea market with everything possible for sale, including fishing gear - the family would probably like this one.  Yellow Creek Falls are also nearby and easily accessible by boat – this is a good place to fish and swim.


----------



## basshunter95 (Feb 23, 2010)

Fibbers is amazing but its closed now and that really enrages me


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 24, 2010)

CampingNut said:


> Anyone ever go fishing and camping on Lake Weiss?  We want to go next Spring but several of the CG's look like there are some homesteaders (permanent residents).  Advice?  We are looking for a 'family' environment as well as a group gathering place.
> 
> Is Lake Guntersville a better place (for camping)?  Would love to go to West Point but they are closing due to road repaving so reservations for the group won't work.
> 
> Thanks.





They are closing west point?????


----------

